# Service TPMS



## techop (Dec 4, 2011)

Not sure if this the right section for this post, feel free to move if necessary. I also searched and couldn't find anything related to my issue.

This summer I had my tires rotated. During the drive home one of the tires was reporting a tire pressure of 99psi, or something ridiculous. Shortly after this the TPMS light came on and the dash reported "service TPMS." I took the car back to the dealer and they reset the sensors, this lasted for a short while before the TPMS light came back on and the dash reported "service TPMS."

I took the vehicle back to the dealer and they ended up replacing the TPM sensor in the tire reporting the issue, this fixed the issue. I just took the car in again for a tire rotation and oil change, and now the exact same issue is happening again. I'm not sure if it's the same tire or not because of the rotation, and it was a while ago now.

For this tire rotation I took the car to a completely different dealer closer to my home, so it's not a case of the same dealer doing something wrong. Is the dealer doing something wrong, or are my TPM sensors failing during tire rotation and relearn?

If anyone has any insight they can offer it would be much appreciated.

I guess I should mention the vehicle year and all that good stuff. It's a 2012 Cruze LT, automatic transmission.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a new 1 , could be that the tech does not know what he or she is doing at either dealer . Or some glitch with the process of relearning the TPMS Readings .


----------



## techop (Dec 4, 2011)

I assume the technician who did the relearn the second time (after it happened the first time) would be a different tech than the first time. Is there anyway for me to relearn myself, or is the relearn tool needed?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Look in the How to set TPMS after tire rotation .


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

techop said:


> I assume the technician who did the relearn the second time (after it happened the first time) would be a different tech than the first time. Is there anyway for me to relearn myself, or is the relearn tool needed?


Give this a shot:
*Step 1) Press the "lock" and "unlock" buttons on the key fob at the same time. Cars horn will chirp twice.
Step 2) Unscrew the front left valve stem cap.
Step 3) Press on the valve stem to let air out untill horn chirps, then rescrew valve cap on.
Step 4) Repeat step three in order from, right front tire, right rear tire, then the left rear tire.
Step 5) Once other steps are complete the system will reset, and the TPMS light will automatically shut off. 

*If this doesn't work, then a reset with a relearn tool will be needed. If u need anymore info feel free to check out a thread I created about tpms awhile back (Link). Hope that helps.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ecotech's info should help you. If you can't relearn them yourself you'll need to go back to the dealer. 

Once your issue is resolved, pm me to move thread to the tire section.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crazymind (Jun 24, 2013)

On the cruze step one is incorrect, since the key fob and key are one. You have to do it threw the dic. Puch the menu button on the left till it says vehicle function (I think but its not the trip menu) then scroll threw till you see the tire pressures. Push and hold the reset butten till the horn chirps twice, than fallow the rest of the steps. O yeah make sure the car is in the run position with engine off for this to work.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

crazymind said:


> On the cruze step one is incorrect, since the key fob and key are one. You have to do it threw the dic. Puch the menu button on the left till it says vehicle function (I think but its not the trip menu) then scroll threw till you see the tire pressures. Push and hold the reset butten till the horn chirps twice, than fallow the rest of the steps. O yeah make sure the car is in the run position with engine off for this to work.


I know this is how you trigger it to detect the TPMS pairer matcher tech thingy, but does letting a little air out work too? This is good info.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Be careful if you do it near another GM vehicle. Sometimes the car can get confused. I think that's why they disabled the manual relearning procedure and now call for it to be done with the dealer tool. It happened to me when I tried to manually retrain my tire locations and I had to take it to the dealer for them to fix it (easy with the tool).

The OP could just have a bad sensor since the reading is so far off. Don't know why it would keep happening on the same wheel though.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> Be careful if you do it near another GM vehicle. Sometimes the car can get confused. I think that's why they disabled the manual relearning procedure and now call for it to be done with the dealer tool. It happened to me when I tried to manually retrain my tire locations and I had to take it to the dealer for them to fix it (easy with the tool).
> 
> The OP could just have a bad sensor since the reading is so far off. Don't know why it would keep happening on the same wheel though.


I'm confused by this. What in the manual relearn process is affected by nearby cars? The manual relearn is done by lowering the air pressure a significant amount one tire at a time, in which the car watches the sensors to determine which tire position is now paired with which sensor by using an assumed deflation order of the tires. If another car with TPMS is within vicinity it should not see the sensor since you are not deflating another car's tires (I hope...).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are a limited number of RF channels for the TPMS. The manual relearn process was unfortunately disabled near the end of the 2011 model year. For most of us this would be an easy way to reset our TPMS after rotating our tires.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought the reset tool about a year ago.....I think it was about $65.00.
I justified it cause the wifes Malibu and my Cruze apply.
Also, my older sons 3 Chevy trucks/Vette/GMC Denali can use it.....younger sons Chev Dually applies and B.I.L.s 2013 Camaro SS if a tire concern develops (no rotations.....directional and different ft to rr, same as the Vette)

Pain the nuts though....Chrysler did it better.....my Jeep and SRT8 Maggie are self resetting.....Chrysler uses a reciever in each wheelwell and each tire is 'found' within one mile.......no resetting needed.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chrysler probably has a patent on their system and won't license it to anyone else. I know I wouldn't since that can be used as a selling point.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

obermd said:


> There are a limited number of RF channels for the TPMS. The manual relearn process was unfortunately disabled near the end of the 2011 model year. For most of us this would be an easy way to reset our TPMS after rotating our tires.


Some 2012 models still have the ability, such as mine. There was a large thread somewhere at one point where some others with 2012's also said their car had the ability, and some said they didn't.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

obermd said:


> Chrysler probably has a patent on their system and won't license it to anyone else. I know I wouldn't since that can be used as a selling point.


2014 Corvettes learn themselves so it's probably a cost issue more than patent.


----------

